
Airbnb refuse a refund because “A fan legally constitutes an air conditioner” - chaghalibaghali
https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/d1i53n/its_100_degrees_in_mexico_and_airbnb_wont_offer_a/
======
gus_massa
See this comment from a roommate:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/d1i53n/its_10...](https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/d1i53n/its_100_degrees_in_mexico_and_airbnb_wont_offer_a/eznhz87/)

------
forgotmyacc
Can Airbnb legally say this? What is air conditioning?

